# Would you name your house with a golf theme?



## vkurup (Sep 2, 2015)

Somedays I go walking around a Top 100 golf course.  You cant fail to notice that houses down the road have golf related names... including Augusta, Pinehurst, Greenside, Links, Pond side (there is a pond between the house and GC)... I can see how some of these work away from that area... 

If given an opportunity to buy or rename their current house, would the forumers go for a golf themed name and what would it be??


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 2, 2015)

I live at number six, so the name would have to be;

"Sixforablob"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

Never mind houses.... 

In another thread I mentioned the dilemma about double-barrelling surnames or not after getting married. We also had a discussion about coming up with an entirely new surname....

Mrs and Mrs Muirfield was (briefly) considered..... oh the irony!


----------



## vkurup (Sep 2, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			I live at number six, so the name would have to be;

"Sixforablob"
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2015)

FD - Loving that. You know it makes sense.

I walk my dog around a decent sized estate and see a lot of house names. So many Lord of the Rings references it is ridiculous. Rivendell is the most popular. Quite a few Casa ....., doesn't quite work on an icy day in Northumberland. With the state of my garden I could probably call my house Chambers Bay.

If I ever won the lottery I would buy somewhere lovely and perhaps call it Sawgrass. The course I would most like to play I think.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Never mind houses.... 

In another thread I mentioned the dilemma about double-barrelling surnames or not after getting married. We also had a discussion about coming up with an entirely new surname....

Mrs and Mrs Muirfield was (briefly) considered..... oh the irony!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be honest, I hate when couples double barrel names.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 2, 2015)

I'd love to call my house Saunton. 

However, not sure it would look great on a 3bed semi! 

An estate, maybe....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I'll be honest, I hate when couples double barrel names.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people do but there are good reasons for doing so. However.... I don't want to hijack the thread on this subject (again)!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2015)

Niope - but Dunputtin has a ring to it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Never mind houses.... 

In another thread I mentioned the dilemma about double-barrelling surnames or not after getting married. We also had a discussion about coming up with an entirely new surname....

Mrs and Mrs Muirfield was (briefly) considered..... oh the irony!
		
Click to expand...

Mrs and Mrs Cypress-Point would kill 2 birds with one stone :rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Never mind houses.... 

In another thread I mentioned the dilemma about double-barrelling surnames or not after getting married. We also had a discussion about coming up with an entirely new surname....

Mrs and Mrs Muirfield was (briefly) considered..... oh the irony!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful!


----------



## vkurup (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Never mind houses.... 

In another thread I mentioned the dilemma about double-barrelling surnames or not after getting married. We also had a discussion about coming up with an entirely new surname....

*Mrs and Mrs Muirfield was (briefly) considered..... oh the irony!*

Click to expand...

Maybe I am the only one who hasnt got this one..


----------



## 99problemsbutapitchaint1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I am nicking Dunputtin like that name a lot

Although it does look at first glance like you may have offed the Russian President


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Maybe I am the only one who hasnt got this one..
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe something to do with Muirfields history with females?


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2015)

Bogey Hole


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2015)

We have named our house "Spermbank"


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Bogey Hole
		
Click to expand...

Is that where mrs fish makes you sleep after a night out on the sauce? aka the dog house..


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2015)

BTT my house is already names after my best gross score. I live at number 126...


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Is that where mrs fish makes you sleep after a night out on the sauce? aka the dog house..
		
Click to expand...

I tend to sleep where I fall, its less complicated :smirk:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2015)

Nett 62


----------



## vkurup (Sep 2, 2015)

Val said:



			Hmm, maybe something to do with Muirfields history with females?
		
Click to expand...

Simples....  



Smiffy said:



			We have named our house "Spermbank" 

Click to expand...

That is just begging to ask the question... Y? (or rather should i ask XY? or XX)


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Shanksville


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2015)

Also, there are so many road names with golfing connections. We have Turnbery, Carnoustie, Fairway all nearby despite being nowhere near Scotland. I'd call my house NeverUpNeverIn and look to live in one of these golf related roads.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 2, 2015)

Duff House. A nod to my North East Scotland upbringing and also my short game.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Also, there are so many road names with golfing connections. We have Turnbery, Carnoustie, Fairway all nearby despite being nowhere near Scotland. I'd call my house NeverUpNeverIn and look to live in one of these golf related roads.
		
Click to expand...

It would have to be No10 or more, it will never be a single figure 
	


:smirk:


----------



## drdel (Sep 2, 2015)

We live on a road named after a famous golf course; several residents have decided to name their house after other famous golf courses.

To be frank I find it a bit juvenile and snobby so I stick with just the number thanks.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			It would have to be No10 or more, it will never be a single figure 
	View attachment 16697


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nasty sod! :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2015)

Fore!


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2015)

My house number is 1 which is slightly mocking seeing as I have not had one in 42 years.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have Turnberry, Carnoustie, Fairway all nearby despite being nowhere near Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

They're also nowhere near a decent golf course.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't seen many houses in Irvine called 'Bogside'

Don't forget to prefix the Trump if your house is named Turnberry.


----------



## banacek303 (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't know how happy the missus would be if it was suggested to call the house 'Chunked it'


----------



## vkurup (Sep 3, 2015)

banacek303 said:



			Don't know how happy the missus would be if it was suggested to call the house 'Chunked it'
		
Click to expand...

Slightly better than my Shank-ville  :whoo:


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 3, 2015)

Unsure about naming the house, but HID and I are looking at a new house. The property has a driveway at the front. I've "negotiated" that part of that is replaced with a putting green....boom !


----------



## vkurup (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I have found a winner... I could rename it to The Cabbage...  


Now you know where to find me...


----------



## snell (Sep 5, 2015)

No.3 putt


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I haven't seen many houses in Irvine called 'Bogside'
.
		
Click to expand...

But there's a street close by called Fairways.


----------

